# Zoe is eating her kong toy?!!



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

I recently started using the little kong toys that I used to read alot about on here. Zoe is very small so I got the smallest kong I could find, and when I leave to go to work I was putting a few peices of her kibble in it along with a couple of cheerios. Last night while cleaning it I noticed that she is chewing one end of it off. It is the open end where the treats go. 

Do I take it away from her? It will break both our hearts if I do because she LOVES it. And it helps ease my guilt when I have to leave her because I know she entertains herself with it. Should I have only been giving it to her when I was with her? My son says that dogs are supposed to chew and to let her have it back but I am afraid that it is harmful to her to be swallowing pieces of the rubber kong.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> I recently started using the little kong toys that I used to read alot about on here. Zoe is very small so I got the smallest kong I could find, and when I leave to go to work I was putting a few peices of her kibble in it along with a couple of cheerios. Last night while cleaning it I noticed that she is chewing one end of it off. It is the open end where the treats go.
> 
> Do I take it away from her? It will break both our hearts if I do because she LOVES it. And it helps ease my guilt when I have to leave her because I know she entertains herself with it. Should I have only been giving it to her when I was with her? My son says that dogs are supposed to chew and to let her have it back but I am afraid that it is harmful to her to be swallowing pieces of the rubber kong.[/B]


They make them all in different levels for chewers. Maybe you got her the puppy kong, it's blue and pink, which is softer. The red ones (also in small) are the regular strength, and the black (not sure if they come in small) are the toughest. 

I would just up the strength, that way she can still have a kong!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would replace that Kong with a stronger one, ingesting that rubber could eventually cause her a blockage if she swallows enough of it, or at least make her sick. I would most certainly err on the side of caution  

I remember once our neighbor gave Scooby a little rubber duck to play with and no sooner he got it he chewed off the beak and swallowed it before we knew what he was doing.
Well the next day he went off his food, then he was sick, we didn't know why till I saw the duck and what he had done. Once he passed the offending matter through he was ok, but it could have caused a blockage the vet told us, so we don't have any softer type rubber or latex toys unless supervised now


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=426136
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hers is the puppy kong. She is so small (3 lbs) I thought she needed the smaller one. I did not realize there were different chew levels. Thank you so much! I will get one of the others tonight!


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> I would replace that Kong with a stronger one, ingesting that rubber could eventually cause her a blockage if she swallows enough of it, or at least make her sick. I would most certainly err on the side of caution
> 
> I remember once our neighbor gave Scooby a little rubber duck to play with and no sooner he got it he chewed off the beak and swallowed it before we knew what he was doing.
> Well the next day he went off his food, then he was sick, we didn't know why till I saw the duck and what he had done. Once he passed the offending matter through he was ok, but it could have caused a blockage the vet told us, so we don't have any softer type rubber or latex toys unless supervised now [/B]


Thank you very much, common sense told me it could not be good for her but I did not know exactly what problems it might cause!


----------

